
An Overly Analytical Guide to Camgirling [nsfw] - exolymph
https://knowingless.com/2018/11/19/maximizing-your-slut-impact-an-overly-analytical-guide-to-camgirling/
======
ThrowawayR2
A surprisingly interesting read about the mechanics of the profession; the
part about the psychology of male viewers was particularly insightful (not to
mention a bit depressing).

Though the topic is indeed NSFW, there are no photos; it's a just long-ish
text article.

